# How to install a traffic advisor/lightbar without drilling



## bkspear (Apr 7, 2016)

All,
I have a traffic advisor lightbar that I want to setup in the back of my truck against the rear window. It came with three "L" brackets, but I really do not want to drill any holes in my roof to mount it. Has anyone installed them without drilling? Thanks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Pics would help but, go get youself a BackRack. Mount it to that.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

agreed i have both my LED bar and the arrow stick mounted to the back rack.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There are mounts that connect to where your 3rd brake light is.

Here is an example, you may have to do a little searching on your own
but there out there.
like acari,





http://www.pickupspecialties.com/Light_bars/truck_cab_top_light_mount.htm


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have never seen one of those acari style mounts hold up to any weight. they are ok for a mini bar, but not for an arrow stick or full size bar.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Either magnets to the roof or magnets across rear glass for a no drill application


----------



## bkspear (Apr 7, 2016)

Interesting options. Can you explain how the magnets would work? This is not a light bar that is normally installed on the roof, its a traffic advisor stick. Thanks!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Magnets are not going to work well if it's the size I think it is. Backrack. Then fab a mount to it, easy peasy


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave;2143101 said:


> Magnets are not going to work well if it's the size I think it is. Backrack. Then fab a mount to it, easy peasy


I'm all for backrack.

Buddy has one attached to AL bar, light it bolted to it, and magnets are screwed on on the ends. All depends on cab width between window and cab corners, and of course the magnet pull strength


----------



## bkspear (Apr 7, 2016)

All,
If it helps, it is a strobesnmore e66 traffic advisor being installed on a 2006 RAM 2500 truck. I really dont have a budget right now for a back rack, so I'm looking for options with what I have and not have to drill holes. Thanks.!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There under 200.00.


----------



## bkspear (Apr 7, 2016)

I am still not sure how the magnets would work? The lightbar does not fit the entire length of my rear window if that helps at all. Or, are you referring to using magnets with a backrack? Thanks.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

rare earth magnets mounted to the bar, and a set of rare earth magnets on the inside of the glass. once put opposite sides of the glass they hold together. i would not trust them though, i can see them falling down over time scratching the glass.

i make my own light bar mounts out of 1 inch square tube and a piece of 2 inch angle iron to mount it to the bed for around $50. this is before i got the LED bar when it had the jetstrobe bar on it.


----------



## NorEasterMA (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd suggest trying to pull the headliner down a little bit and see what's up there. You may be able to slide the longer end of the L bracket up into the headliner and use a bit of double-stick tape to add grip before reattaching the headliner, then bolt on the E66. I have the same bar on my back rack (it really does fit PERFECTLY onto the uprights), so I know the brackets in question. I've used this technique for my lights in the upper front window, works great.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

If there are any coat hangers or handles along the back you can easily manufacture brackets that will sandwich between the plastic and the headliner to hold it. If not, and you're not opposed to mounting it in the lower portion of the window you can build brackets that go down to the seat brackets behind the seat back.


----------

